# Dream Collection



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

What would your Dream collection of Herps be? Heres mine:

0.1.0 Green tree Python
1.1.0 Red eyed Croc skinks
1.1.0 Blue tongue skinks
1.0.0 African spur thigh tortoise
1.2.0 Tokay geckos
1.0.0 Knight Anole
1.0.0 Surinam horned frog

I know its a tad sad, but cant we all dream :jump:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Bearded dragons
Corn snake
Tokay gecko
Pygmy chameleons
Hermans tortoise
Crested gecko (Gettin one after christmas !!!)

And thats all


----------



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine would be,

Chinese Crocodile Lizards (Shinisaurus Crocodilurus) as many as possible. :lol2:
Caiman Lizards (Dracaena guianensis) 2.2.0

Theres more but there the 2 spieces i realy want.

Dan : victory:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm, 
mine would be, my female ig to have a male friend.
My male leo to have 2 females.
1.2 APH, 1.0 skunk, umm maybe a monitor and a GTP.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine and Hubbys would go like this....

1.1 Centralian Blue tongue skink
1.1 Western Blue tongue skink
1.0 Eastern Blue tongue skink (for my girlie!)

1.1 Shingleback
1.1 Monkey tailed skink (hunting for a pair now)
1.1 Muddy-eyed crococdile skink (getting in the new yr)

1.1 Gila monster

1.1 Australian Olive Python
1.1 Arabian sand boas
1.1 Super black Russian sand boas
1.1 Smooth scaled sand boas (next yr buy)
0.1 Albino royal (next yr)

Corsac fox
Asian leopard cat
Pack of wolves


And.....


A Giraffe!

Some are achievable, some need Dwa, some importing bans and some are never gonna happen!

Nice to dream though :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm fairly easy to please...
royals... anything with pied and/or clown in


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Well leopard gecko wise a supersnow Blazing Blizzard, i'm on my way to breeding one myself:mf_dribble:
Obviously a melanistic leopard gecko and a Bell blazing Blizzard:lol2: I can dream
and I'd love to add a blue tongue skink and Emerald tree boa to my collection.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine would be a 6ft x 6ft x 2ft viv fully planted with a breeding colony of green anoles with waterfalls, pools would be amazing.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine would be:
some T's
1.1.0 Fire skink
one V.acantharus(getting one soon)
1.1.0 Viatnamese blue beauties(hopefully getting one next year)
1.1.0 Viper boas they look very nice
one false water cobra of any gender
1.1 mangrove snakes
and maybe a Viperidae or elapidae species
It'll take a while to get these and be spread out over a lot of time.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I have my dream crested gecko.. but if I had time and space..

i would have a 6ft long 7 ft high 4 feet deep fully planted viv with a pool with external filter in and have my female water dragon in there...


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

1.1 Tyrannosaurus rex

1.1 velociraptor

1.0 75%smaug/25%puff the magic dragon hybrid


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

fishboy said:


> 1.1 Tyrannosaurus rex
> 
> 1.1 velociraptor
> 
> 1.0 75%smaug/25%puff the magic dragon hybrid


 Ahh that old chestnut... been there done that... the magic dragon hybrids are NOT all that :whistling2:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

fishboy said:


> 1.1 Tyrannosaurus rex
> 
> 1.1 velociraptor
> 
> 1.0 75%smaug/25%puff the magic dragon hybrid


Your T-rexs will kill each other and your velociraptor pack is way too small but the dragon hybrid isn't a good idea at all i mean puff the magic dragon?c'mon put some class in there 100% smaug all the way.


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

i would like:

2.2.0 rough green tree snakes
1.1.0 bearded dragon
1.0.0 corn snake
5,000,000 more mantids
and a huge comunal vivarium :whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

fishboy said:


> 1.1 Tyrannosaurus rex
> 
> 1.1 velociraptor


try getting them out of the viv !!!


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

:bash::whip:: victory::welcome::whistling2::no1:


alan1 said:


> try getting them out of the viv !!!


 i love your animal <3:flrt::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble::whistling2:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

dumerils monitor,crocodile monitor,rhino iguana,green and blue tree monitors,emerald tree boas,canary GTP,variety of royal morphs and monkey tailed skinks


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

mines would be to buy the fijian iguanas currently for sale about half an hour from me 
Damn if i hadn't already taken out a bank loan to cover my debts this year, i'd have added an extra grand to it to get them *cries*

If i had a fijian pair my life would be complete.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

dream list 

kinkajou
raccoons
coatis
virgina opossum
fennec fox
gennets
wallaby

not gonna happen but if i ever win the lottery :lol2:


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

RawrItsOllie said:


> :bash::whip:: victory::welcome::whistling2::no1:
> i love your animal <3:flrt::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble::whistling2:


Sorry, my mate thought it'd be funny to put that :bash:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

mine would be 
a fully furbished 30ft squared reptile room
one wall for coloubrids
one wall for boids
one walll for balls
one wall for lizards
and a fully ventelated amphib wardrobe thing


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Morelia Species?


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

bumpeteh


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL...mine is a bit long:

Snakes

Various royal morphs including lesser plats and clowns. And ultimate dream snakes bred by me (to be kept as very expensive pets lol) lesser pastel orange ghost, honeybee, SPOG, Axanthic pied, orange ghost clown, banana clown, killer clown, axanthic clown, queen bee and axanthic spider. Maybe a dreamsicle too!
Striped sinaloan milks
Tonnes of cal kings including lots of bananas
Watermelon hognose
BRB
Dwarf burm
blood python
Mandarin rat snakes
High yellow JCP
Jag carpet
Axanthic black head python
Woma

Lizards
Black harlequin crestie, gold crestie, creamsicle crestie, moonglow crestie
Satanic leaf tailed gecko
Blue tongues...esp caramel albinos!
fire skinks
Neon blue gecko
Baja blue rock lizard
European eyed lizard
African eyed lizard
Oz, Chinese and Indonesian water dragons
Fiji iguana
Frilled dragon
Green ig if I ever have the room
Most uromastyx!
Ackies.

Various froglets including milk frogs, clown treefrogs, painted mantellas and some dart frogs. A pair of map turtles!

A marine set up with CB occelaris clownfish.

An Arab horse
some mini goats
some ducks
a kinkajou
striped possums
marbled and striped polecats (zorrilla)
Nekkid rats
Virginia opossum
prairie dogs
a skunk

Er yeah thats all for now but I'm sure theres more! Well it is a dream wish list after all! Can't see myself ever getting hold of a banana clown among other things!!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

My dream collection:
Carpet Python
Vietnamese Blue Beauty
Opal Corn
Grey Banded Kingsnake
BRB
Green Tree Python
Wagler's Pit Viper
Rinkhal's Cobra (If i could ever get a DWAL!)
Mexican Redknee Tarantula
Some poison Dart Frogs
And a huuuuuuge marine fish tank 
The list goes on lol


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine is not that vast but ill throw it up here

mangrove 
Psammophis 
Green vine snake 

but if all gose well as im looking to may be applying for my DWAL 

i would ither like to have a 

copperhead or WDB


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

I want....... Teh ultimate aussie collection! 5 Bearded dragons 2 Frilled Dragons 3 Ride tail monitors 4 Sugar Gliders 1 Bennets Wallaby(yes) 1 Dingo 1 Perentie 1 Lace monitor 2 Blue tongued skinks 1 Saltwater Crocodile 3 Aussie water dragons 2 Carpet Pythons 1 Childrens python 3 Kinds of Aussie geckos 1 Whies tree frog. I lurve Aussie reps:lol2:


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe if I win the lottery..... They are all feesable though sept the saltie and maybe dingo:whistling2:


----------



## Herne (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine would be:
1 of Every morph/het of carpet python
1 of every morph/het royal python
1 of every morph/het of boa
^^^^^^^^^^ of corn
^^^^^^^^^^^^ of anaconda

Sorry i the thing with hets and morphs confuses me. ive had it explained to me a million times buh still dont get it.

I would also reaaaaly want a dwarf caiman


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

mine would be...

lots more royals  

plus

1.1 angolan pythons

1.1 boelens (for mason)

1.0 cb black phase white lip (for my lady.. will look at that in the next year or so.. don't need him yet!) 

1.1 GTP 

some hognose morphs 

candycane corn snakes (proper ones)


um. that's all I can think of for now... 

In exotics, I'd like a raccoon and a slow loris  
And I'd like a load more fancy mice. In different coats, colours etc..


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am easy pleased lol

all i want is 

1.0 macklotts to go with my female 
0.1 great plains rat snake to go with my male 


and a few more tokays and palms altho ad like more macklotts as well


----------

